# Stuff that helps



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been deep in DP/DR for about three months now, and I have not recovered yet. However, I am seeing signs of improvement. Here are some things that have helped so far . . .

*Paxil *- I take 20mg a day. While this hasn't lessened my DR, it has been AMAZING for the axniety and depression. 
*Magnesium* - as above. Takes the edge off. 
*Mindfulness meditation* - I have just started this, and it's really good. My problem is that I feel like I'm in a different reality, and this meditation really helps to bring me back into my body and reality, even for a little while. 
*Yoga* - again, totally grounding, really amazing. 
*Socialising* - although I feel like I'm in some alternate reality most of the time, I feel way worse when I'm by myself. Just shooting the breeze and having a cuppa with a mate is a good distraction. 
*This forum *- there are amazing and terrible things on this site. I get really sick of the mean, abusive people, but they are easy to avoid. There are loads of truly lovely people on here, who are struggling and scared. *I particularly appreciate those who come back when they are recovered and share their stories. Thanks guys, you are amazing. *
*Overcoming DP and Feelings of Unreality (book)* - really practical, common sense and helpful. Great distraction techniques.
*Feeling Unreal (book)* - by DP hero Mr Abugel and experienced DP therapist Daphne Simeon. Not a self-help book, but an in depth study of DP, covering its psychology, appearence in philosphy and literature, treatments, theories and stories.

Ok that's all for now. As I said, I am still pretty deeply in DP/DR, but these things have DEFINITELY helped.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

jojo72 said:


> I have been deep in DP/DR for about three months now, and I have not recovered yet. However, I am seeing signs of improvement. Here are some things that have helped so far . . .
> 
> *Paxil *- I take 20mg a day. While this hasn't lessened my DR, it has been AMAZING for the axniety and depression.
> *Magnesium* - as above. Takes the edge off.
> ...


you should check out Abugel's "Stranger to Myself", really awesome! More personal than Feeling Unreal, it's great.


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh thanks for that, I will


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi!

This is great stuff and congrats for progressing. Id like to see this thread posted in the "positive progress thread" located in the regaining reality forum. I gather all positive progress made there so that others can be inspired and learn about this horrendous condition.

Thanks beforehand! =)


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you, and that's cool!


----------

